# Business in Australia after PR



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello

I would be getting my 189 Visa soon (waiting for grant). I would like to know what good business opportunities in Australia are possible. Though I am an engineer by profession, I would like to diversify into some business when I move to Australia. Does anyone know how the motel business is in Australia? I can invest up to AUD 400,000. I saw quite a few motels up for sale at this price range. They claim a good sale and net profit. Though I have not run a motel so far, it seems like an interesting opportunity.

Could anyone suggest some other good business opportunities as well in Australia for the above sum?

Many Thanks


----------



## anj (Jun 19, 2015)

franchise business?


----------



## JessiF (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a sight you can check out but unable to post the link.


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

You have not been engaged in a business where the provision of professional or technical or trade services took up more than 50% of your time ....


----------

